# Predator sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, I like it.

Good job.

EDIT - I was just wondering, what does that say across Sexyama's abs in your avy?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are some sick Sokky sigs. His dreds look amazing!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw the title and clicked it right away, gotta say Im dissapointed in your subject matter , all the same it looks good, Id try and tone down the texture effect over the predator personally but overall great job.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

